# Running the sacramento international triathlon



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I will be running the sac intn'l triathlon on june 30th this year. it will be my 1st one and it is full distance. 1500 m swim, 40k bike and a 10 k run. I am doing this to challenge myself. So if your in the sacramento area and need a training partner or just want to come watch me cross the finish line. That would be great.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

its been 3 weeks and I feel pretty good about things... the swim is still kicking my butt. lol


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Swimming a few laps in the pool always seems harder than running eight or nine miles.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I swim three days a week. It's the running I always avoid. Good Luck.


----------

